# randomly scared?



## MultiKippy (Dec 26, 2013)

hey so we got our rat problems sorted out with casper and a new rat. (for anyone who read my other posts and questions) and our new rat badger is very loving and nice and enjoys playing around and being out but today she seems skittish and is scared of me and my gf. she will take treats from us but when we let her out she goes back to the cage and when we hold her she runs toward the cage and wont lick us or give us kisses n stuff. she just seems scared can anyone help?


----------



## sammy143 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm sorry Badger is acting scared. I've had that happen with a couple of my rats before. They acted really scared and didn't want to play be with me or be out of their cage. It made me sad  All I can say to encourage you is that my rats always got over it, eventually. One girl took over two weeks to start acting normal again. 

I think it can be caused by a huge number of different things (new smells, scary noises, changing hormones). Were there any loud noises because of new year celebrations that could have scared your rat? I never really figured out what made my rats get scared. Once, I think it was the smell of my friend's new dog that I had been taking care of. We have three cats that the rats are used to, but sometimes the smell of a different cat will really scare them! Two of our cats got in a huge fight one night. The cats were screeching and hissing and banging around. My rats were VERY skittish the next day and for several days after that. I think they are just very sensitive little animals and are aware of so much more than we are. They hear noises we can't and can smell a ton of stuff we can't. Sometimes a new toy or bed in the cage can freak them out, too. 

I would just be patient and keep spending time with your rats. Has anything changed? Have you been around any new animals? I bet badger will be back to normal soon. If she keeps acting strange, it might be a health problem, but this was never the case with my skittish rats.

I know it's really hard when you feel like your rat is scared or unhappy and you don't know why. 
In my experience, sometimes they just need time.
Good luck!


----------



## AidanMultiti (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi, I own 2 rats. One is gus, and the other is jack. Gus and jack are always playful, but for some reason 3 days and going on now he is scared when going to play on the couch. Hes fine and playful in the cage but just on the couch hes acting weird and freezing, we do live near cats but not in the same apartment unit. The only other pets I own are turtles and guinea pigs. Please help/suggestions?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

This post was in 2014, so I doubt they‘re still active on here


----------



## AidanMultiti (Apr 27, 2021)

I didn't see that yikes!


----------

